# Preparing for Emergencies-Diabetics



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys. I wanted to post this link about preparing for emergencies for diabetics.
Now, I know they we all "get it" here, but I thought maybe you could spread the link to the DNGI's in your circle of friends and family. Because we all know we have them

Preparing for an Emergency

I just found the site after surfing the tv the other evening. I caught the program and then went to the site. LOTS of info, recipes ( which I plan on trying lol) and help.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am a hypoglycemic, my body needs less carbs and more proteins to be healthy. To many carbs of any type in my diet cause sugar problems and my system crashes. Most of the longer lasting storable foods seem to be carbs. I have alot of these stored, but should have more longer lasting proteins. Has anyone else confronted this issue. One thing I have alot of is peanut butter.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't forget the jelly!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info, i will have 6 to deal with here in this area. Jeez this will end bad some where along the line here i reckon. Dad and five others, really tried to put that thought on the back burner, because i just thought not much to help besides diet. They are things that can help and this will add to it. Thanks again this site has some of the best info i have found so far.


----------

